# vserver.vxd missing



## petervanegas (May 19, 2004)

hello, when i start my computer after the windows 98 running screen appears a message that says [my windows is in spanish so forgive any mistake]...
- a disp. file is missing that is needed to execute windows or an aplication of windows.
-the windows registry or the system.ini file refers to this file, but this do not exists anymore
-if you eliminated it on purpose, try uninstalling the program associated with your uninstall program or installation
-if you still wish to use the program associated with this file try reinstalling it to replace the missing file VSERVER.XVD

the computer comes from a fix and is running perfect but id like to get rid of that message because the windows running always stops there and for me to press a key to continue annoys me what program is the message referring to? 
thanks.


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

Please read this article, it might help you solve your problem:http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;194990

Please post a reply if this corrects your problem


----------



## petervanegas (May 19, 2004)

Well the article put me on the right track so i tried a different angle by downloading a 

service pack update and it did clear out the problem thank you very much.

Peter Vanegas


----------

